# [Meta] What music (if any) do you listen to when you write your story hour?



## el-remmen (Dec 10, 2002)

*What music (if any) do you listen to when you write your story hour?*

Personally, I am partial to the score of the Mission.   Great stuff -good choral work and change of mood.

Occasionally, I'll do the soundtrack to Fantasia, which has Beethoveen's _Pastoral_ on it (the 6th symphony).

I rarely listen to any music with words or at least words in a language I understand while I am writing.

Though sometimes I go a little Coltrane - just to jazz things up.

I find the music helps facilitate my writing and can get me back in that imaginative "gaming"/creative mood that is helpful to be in when doing this.  But then again I write mine as a story - not as a log - maybe that has something to do with it.

So what about others?


----------



## Dr Midnight (Dec 10, 2002)

I can't write to music with words, though I do try with some decent 80's prog rock now and then.  Generally I use the kinds of soundtracks I'd use in-game. Immersive music you can put your mind on one track to is terrific. David Arkenstone's Music Inspired by Middle Earth is great... Conan, Midnight Syndicate, the LotR soundtrack... pretty much anything I'd recommend for play. 

Black Sabbath will also suck your head inside itself and clear the way for writing really well.


----------



## DanMcS (Dec 10, 2002)

I've been writing as soon as I get home from playing; I don't listen to music because I'm trying very hard to remember things just as they happened.  The silence is good for concentration.  Maybe when I start taking better notes (saturday for sure) I'll be able to listen to music while writing.


----------



## Lazybones (Dec 10, 2002)

I generally write to the hustle and bustle of a government office.  Luckily it's quiet enough so that I can hear a boss-type approaching in time to alt-tab my way to yet another humdrum report on such-and-such.  But when I'm at home, I've always preferred Basil Poledouris's _Conan the Barbarian_ soundtrack; great and stirring arrangements there.  Or something else orchestral with a nice rapid beat to it, especially when writing battle scenes.


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm with lazybones - I'm usually writing while I work in a call center during my spare moments.  Luckily my job gives me plenty of those most of the time.  At home I can write with nearly any background noise - the TV, my two year old, a little Disturbed - whatever.  I worked in a diner when I was in college that always played country music, which I'm not a fan of, so I've just learned to tune things out.  I might try music some time to see if it has any effect on my writing, but usually its on just for the comfort of noise.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Dec 10, 2002)

Throw on the Raffi and turn it up to 11!


----------



## Capellan (Dec 10, 2002)

Rent.  Guns'n'Roses.  The Three Tenors.  Whatever happens to be in the CD player at the time, really 

But right now, nothing.


----------



## seasong (Dec 10, 2002)

I type from work, snatching a minute or two here and there, and blazing through at 90+ wpm, so I can't really _listen_ to music.

But what's playing in my head as I compose looks a bit like this:

_Salva Nos II_ (Noir soundtrack 2)
_Killing_ (Noir soundtrack 1)
various songs (Prodigy)
_Caught a Lite Sneeze_ (Tori Amos, _Boys For Pele_)
_Breeze/windstorm mix_ (Slayers, spanish guitar)
_Casualties of War_ (Red Delicious)
_St Theresa_ (Joan Osbourne)
_Messenger_ (unknown, trailer for Joan of Arc with Jovovich)

Add to that some classical bits, some opera (mmmm, Sara Brightman), some jazz, and some choral variety.


----------



## Ziona (Dec 10, 2002)

I have two compilations that Lox's player made for me, called Melee Music Vol 1 & 2. It has all the goods on it from LOTR, Conan, Dracula, Kull, Dungeons & Dragons, etc. It's perfect because one of the discs has more faster paced, combat style music, while the other one has music that's better for town. It's great.


----------

